# Hand sanding that I actually like doing...really



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

where do i send my work ?
how soon can i have it back (LOL) ?

good review , thanks .


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Timbo


----------



## jplhomes (Feb 4, 2010)

Good review. Do they have a web site or where can you buy the products?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Finishing is always the most fun….?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Good review Tim. I do a lot of hand sanding, mainly because it isn't as difficult as many think. Good technique such as sanding at an angle across the grain form both sides first and then with the grain for each grade helps a lot and keeps things flat. I would be willing to do this on a drum sander if I had one though, lol.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I find I am doing more hand sanding since I made Norton, the fancy sanding block. But I think it is the new Norton 3x sandpapers that make it even easier to hand sand. Have to admit, though, haven't had to sand anything difficult lately. Then I suspect, it is back to the machines. I will keep this in mind and have favorited it for reference.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I also saw Bills presentation at the W.Springfield,MA show this past January, AND gave him a good amount of my money afterwards .LOL…I had been using the Bush Oil previously with good results , but after learning his sanding techniques , it made an even nicer end result : ) Those sanding blocks are pricey , but certainly very comfortable to use…..Nice review : )


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

*John* The products are available at Curiouswoods and lakeshorehardwoods.

*Mike* Thanks for the tip, I will give the "sanding at an angle" a try with the 80 grit to see if it is any faster/easier.

*Jim* The Norton may be the same or similar abrasive with the open coat to allow the grit release the saw dust easier.

*Dusty56* The presentation was convincing, in retrospect I should have bought the kit.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I bought a kit plus some "extras" " : )


----------



## 5284dva (Apr 19, 2008)

Woodcraft sells the yellow foamy sanding blocks and I love mine. They are very comfortable and do a great job. They are pricey however, but worth it.


----------



## DonFaulk0517 (Nov 8, 2008)

Good review… I purchased the sandpaper and sanding blocks over a year ago and have used them since. They are great! I was at Lakeshore Hardwoods this weekend (while on vacation in Central NY) and picked up more sandpaper… there are no equals when it comes to these blocks and sandpaper. I have blocks for all grits and it makes sanding easy.

Great review!

Enjoy!


----------



## jtash (Dec 16, 2009)

The sanding blocks are from 3M and they are called stikit sanding blocks. I think the number is 5442. You can find them on the internet for a lot less then they sell them for at the shows. Just watch out for shipping.
I used the sanding method for one project so far. Actually I hand planed and started with the 220 grit. Using pencil scrible to tell you when to stop sanding and move to the next grit is a huge time saver. The hand sanding to 600 grit followed by the gray and white pads leaves a super smooth surface and the Bush oil is a high quality oil varnis blend. In other words I had good results.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great review but I still dont like sanding. Cool product though.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Don* I can't find these at woodcraft, what do they call them?

*jtash* I have found the 3M products but I'm not completely convinced they are the same.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bill Bush had told us at the show that his sanding blocks were custom made . 
I saw that 3M has a "hard" and a "soft" version of these blocks.$18 Hard and $17 Soft


----------



## DonFaulk0517 (Nov 8, 2008)

I got these sanding blocks and oil from Bill Bush at a woodworking show. They are sold at Lakeshore Hardwoods (available on-line). Look under "Finishing Supplies".

Enjoy!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think the 3M product is the same, compare the thickness of the sole to the Bush one.


----------



## jtash (Dec 16, 2009)

Timbo- the blocks may not be identical but the 3M product, IMHO, works every bit as well as the Busch sanding blocks. It my be worth a try. Klingspor also sells the sanding blocks for the same price as Lake Sore but you get 10m of 150 and 10m of 120 grit PSA paper with it. The ones from Klingspor look to have the same sole thickness, in the photo, to the Bush products sanding pads. If you are at the show it's alot easier to pick them up from Busch products.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Tim I'll send my sanding along with Davids. LOL


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

*David and Jim*, Please send me all your wood and I will sand it for free…......wait, you didn't need it back do you? 

*jtash*, I stopped in to a Northern tools store this week and found VAPER brand sanding blocks, same thickness sole and 1/2" shorter for $9 ea. so I purchased 3 of them. The sole is not quite as firm but seem to perform just fine. I have the 80 and 120 grit on the Bush blocks and the finer grits on the VAPER blocks.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

I too have the sanding blocks but buy my paper from Klingspor in large rolls.


----------



## jtash (Dec 16, 2009)

Timbo<
Thanks for the tip on the VAPER sanding blocks. I will have to check them out. Great review and follow up.


----------

